# “Maybe It's Fibro?” Treatment and Management Webinar



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*"Maybe It's Fibro?" Treatment and Management*December 16th - 8:00pm ETPlease join us on December 16th at 8:00pm ET for a 1-hour, live, interactive webinar, "Maybe It's Fibro?" with Daniel J. Clauw, MD Professor of Anesthesiology, Medicine (Rheumatology) and Psychiatry at the University of Michigan (UM). The webinar will review the common symptoms of fibromyalgia and focus on treatment and management techniques (NOTE: Webinar will discuss overall treatment and management, not details on specific medications).Dr. Clauw serves as Director of the Chronic Pain and Fatigue Research Center at UM. Since moving to UM in 2001, Dr. Clauw has been committed to clinical care and research in overlapping conditions such as fibromyalgia and interstitial cystitis. Dr. Clauw is an internationally known expert in chronic pain, especially in regards to the central nervous system and its contributions to chronic pain states. His ongoing work also includes conditions such as low back pain, osteoarthritis, vulvodynia, endometriosis, irritable bowel syndrome, and temporomandibular joint disorder.Dr. Clauw attended UM for both undergraduate and medical school studies and then completed his Internal Medicine residency and Rheumatology Fellowship at Georgetown University. He joined the faculty at Georgetown University in 1990, and while there, founded the Georgetown Chronic Pain and Fatigue Research Center, and served as the Division Chief of Rheumatology, Immunology and Allergy, and Vice Chair of the Department of Medicine.Space is limited so please register today. Please note that registration is a two-step process.Click this link. to go to the registration screen. Complete the registration questions and press the "Register" button.Check your email (make sure to check in Junk or Spam Folders as well) for a message from [email protected] to confirm your registration.After clicking the link in the confirmation email, you will receive a second email with links to access the webinar and a phone number to call.Please make sure to run the system test prior to the webinar.If you need assistance with registering, please contact us at [email protected].Thank you,American Pain FoundationThis project was made possible by support from Pfizer Inc.


----------

